# Boyds Forest Dragons!!!



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 8, 2007)

could any 1 plz PM me their boyds forest dragon enclosure pics? dimensions? diets? heating+lighting needed? licence needed? enclosure interior needed? 

thanx in advance every1!!!


----------



## addy (Oct 8, 2007)

NSW licence class 2 needed i believe. Enclosure should allow for plenty of climbing room, with aout 60% humidity (i think, you'll need to look into that one). Otherwise i believe it's like other non-arid dragons. Give it a place to bask, a place to hide in the shade, some water to drink ( a small pond nevers goes to waste) and insects to eat. I've never owned one i admitt but i'd be suprised if they are difficult. I plan to get one actually.

Good luck


----------



## Spinipes (Oct 8, 2007)

do a search there are quite a few around
Correct me if I am wrong but i dont think you can keep them in vic


----------



## richardsc (Oct 8, 2007)

definatly cant keep them in vic,your better off studying up on southern angle headed dragons,nice dragons with similar husbandry needs,just kept a smidge cooler


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 8, 2007)

richardsc said:


> definatly cant keep them in vic,your better off studying up on southern angle headed dragons,nice dragons with similar husbandry needs,just kept a smidge cooler



i was just going to say that richard.lol


----------



## richardsc (Oct 8, 2007)

to fast for ya chris,lol,are u still in japan mate


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 8, 2007)

richardsc said:


> to fast for ya chris,lol,are u still in japan mate



yeh a little fast.lol
nah mate.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 8, 2007)

o, i will check up on angle headed dragon, size,enclosure,diet...etc..., i just thought boyds were easier to obtain... obviously not in Vic thought
LOL


----------



## richardsc (Oct 8, 2007)

naah not in vic,or aus,angle heads are alot more common than boyds,hence the price of boyds juvies usuall starting at 700 odd dollars each,u can buy 7 angles for the same amount


----------



## cris (Oct 8, 2007)

I cant understand why anyone lives in victoria, no V.panoptes and no boyds forest dragons(to mention a few of many), what a hellish place to live :lol:

I guess atleast you have a nice climate down there


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 9, 2007)

no, our climate is nutty, 1 day hot, another day a storm then a humid day. BTW, wat r V.panoptes common name?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 9, 2007)

Cris
I am an ex Victorian and never ever want to go back even for a visit (been here since 82)
Queensland is Herp Heaven and more ...
It must be near impossible (and expensive) to keep and breed reptiles in the Victorian climate
and IMO the climate is not nice  not very often anyway ... lol


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 9, 2007)

it is my forum so i can change the subject 4 a minute, (i think), can any1 tell me what IMO means, i c it everywere and dont no wat it means!!!

thanx in advance


----------



## hodges (Oct 9, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> it is my forum so i can change the subject 4 a minute, (i think), can any1 tell me what IMO means, i c it everywere and dont no wat it means!!!
> 
> thanx in advance



IN MY OPINION or IN MY OWN OPINION


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanx a lot


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 9, 2007)

cris said:


> I cant understand why anyone lives in victoria, no V.panoptes and no boyds forest dragons(to mention a few of many), what a hellish place to live :lol:
> 
> I guess atleast you have a nice climate down there



but what about crocs.lol
the climate is nice its varied.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 10, 2007)

but varied isn't always good. And crox well...can argue there


----------

